# Diesel Techies



## jsaddiction (Oct 2, 2007)

I have a Chevy Duramax (LB7) I need help with. If you know much about this motor I need help troubleshooting a rough idle.


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

http://www.dieselplace.com/forum/index.php?

Might want to check your plug wires

I have the same motor ('04 2500 HD) Lots of good reading at this link, But you know how Forums are............oke


----------



## jsaddiction (Oct 2, 2007)

Snagged 

Check this link out

http://www.dieselplace.com/forum/showthread.php?t=292618

Its a link to my post about the problem.


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

TOO FUNNY................................It's a small world. I did'nt have time to read it all ( calling it a nite soon) I'll read the rest tomorrow. Please post the outcome when you know why...............Good luck


----------

